
Endless-sky/endless-sky: Space exploration, trading, and combat game - axiomdata316
https://github.com/endless-sky/endless-sky
======
app4soft
Here is thread published a week ago[0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20127154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20127154)

